# John Hodgsdon, Lee Powell & Neil Hill Seminars



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Hope the mods don't mind me doing this. The poster says it all really. Miss this & miss out. There will be a series of three of these seminars, this one being the first:


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounds good! Do you have details of the other two??


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Is there a limit to how many people can attend?

Dont wana travel away down all that way for it to be full/sold out lol


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I think they are going to do three consecutive days at our place, Lee's gym & then another venue. I will find out tomorrow & update.

If you want to secure a ticket I'll get John to post on here about how to pay in advance.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

We're deffo in.....will pick a poster up for our place on Saturday if you've got one spare x


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i love lee powels physique

perfect imo


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Great poster, hope these seminars are well attended!


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Guys

The second seminar is at my gym in Gloucester, here is the poster with the address details. We are really looking forward to meeting you all, so if you can make one of them, please come along as it is an oppurtunity for you to learn from us first hand in the flesh and how we got to the Olympia after a 16 year long hard journey.

Also I'm sure Neil will make us give you guys a pre-Olympia glimpse of how we are looking:cool:

Hope to see you soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am sure i posted on this thread earlier?? Paul, Lee if you mail me a copy of the posters i will place tham on my site MuscleChat....

i am hoping to go to the one at Lee's gym...


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i am sure i posted on this thread earlier?? Paul, Lee if you mail me a copy of the posters i will place tham on my site MuscleChat....
> 
> i am hoping to go to the one at Lee's gym...


Hi Paul pm me your email and I'll shoot a poster over to you.

Cheers mate


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

can i buy tickets for gloucester please how do you go aobut getting them


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ill be seeing Paul in manchester on tuesday so if you have some posters Ill put up in the gyms in bristol i train at.

well done to both you guys for getting to the olympia at last. Long time coming but worth it.


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

StephenC said:


> Is there a limit to how many people can attend?
> 
> Dont wana travel away down all that way for it to be full/sold out lol


Before I say anything I would like to say a massive thanks to Ben who works for me & Paul at Evolution for putting together the seminar posters, think you'll all agree he's done a great job!!

We haven't put a limit on the seminar at Evolution Gym, as we will be holding it above the gym on a floor that has lots of open space, but to make sure if you want to purchase a ticket in advance then please send the correct money to the gym (see poster) with your details and we will put the tickets aside for you. Also include a contact number or e-mail so we can confirm that we received the money.

As Lee stated this is a great opportunity to hear how we got there after 16yrs in the making....Proof tenacity and determination are all powerful!! I will leave you with this says it all.



*Nothing in the world can take the place of Persistence.*

*Talent will not; nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent.*

*Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb.*

*Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts.*

*Persistence and Determination alone are omnipotent*.
​


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Just to reiterate, please send the money to the gym (John asked politely no cheques please as the proceeds are not part of the gym accounts).

Paul, PM me your e mail or you could copy the jpeg off this site if that's possible (i'm not that technical ;-)

And Kudos to Ben for his work on the poster. Ben is a fantastic member of staff & seriously talented in graphic design. This poster, by his own admission, is a doddle to him but awesome to us.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Where's the third venue? I can't see the pic cos i'm at work!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

John Hodgson said:


> We haven't put a limit on the seminar at Evolution Gym, as we will be holding it above the gym on a floor that has lots of open space, but to make sure if you want to purchase a ticket in advance then please send the correct money to the gym (see poster) with your details and we will put the tickets aside for you. Also include a contact number or e-mail so we can confirm that we received the money.


John, I'm just waiting on confirmation on who's coming with me (could be a car full of Scots coming:scared then I'll drop the money off to you's in the post.

Don't wana drive down for 3 hours to stand outside as it's full


----------



## MikeS (Jul 11, 2009)

Nine Pack said:


> Hope the mods don't mind me doing this. The poster says it all really. Miss this & miss out. There will be a series of three of these seminars, this one being the first:
> 
> View attachment 30289


I would love to go but am on holiday that week. shame. will someone be filming it??


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

MikeS said:


> I would love to go but am on holiday that week. shame. will someone be filming it??


That would be a great idea , burn them to dvd and I'd happily day a few quid for one.Is there a chance that this could happen guys ????


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

No filming, unfortunately some you win some you lose. We may arrange others another time in the near future!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi John please read my thread below re Olympia Flex UK need to confirm you will join Lee the day afer the show...Ive given Lee all the details so you may want to disuss with him.

Fivos


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeh no problems mate, c u at the Olympia mate!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

John Hodgson said:


> No filming, unfortunately some you win some you lose. We may arrange others another time in the near future!!


I'd be happy to film it if you want? Not clever enough to put it all on dvd's and all that palava but I'm sure I could work something out...just let me know!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

John Hodgson said:


> Yeh no problems mate, c u at the Olympia mate!!


Nice one John...the pics will be superb with your insane condition :thumb:

Fivos


----------



## johnny gowing (Dec 1, 2008)

The 3rd seminar is going to be held on the 16th of september at J2 GYM in the Rhondda,South-wales.CF40 1RA. Starts at 7 o clock,you can pay on door but if you dont want to be disappointed you can phone gym 01443 422197 to reserve tickets.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'd just like to thank John, Lee and Neil for their time and for the fact they they so freely shared their knowledge and experience. Tonights seminar was excellent and I'm really pleased that it was so well attended by some respectable names which just goes to show how high in regard these 3 'amigos' are held.

If you have a chance to attend any of the following seminars then I highly recommend you get your asses there. Also got a sneak preview of what they will be taking to the Olympia but out of respect for their wishes I won't be posting them until after the show.

We really do wish you both a kick ass Olympia and it really couln't happen to nicer chaps....and John you are MUCH more handsome ;0)


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Ditto Tan. Really glad hubbie and I went along, perked me up for my show just listening to the enthusiasm these guys have.

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Was an excellent seminar and well attended. We got a sneak peak at both of them and also of Zach khan all looking great.

Congratulations on a successful evening in Rochdale and good luck in Vegas


----------



## reaper21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Gents, would just like to thank you for the time you took last night in the seminar. Personally I found it very inspiring and caused me to re-think a lot of what I am currently doing. Running theme was that there is no substitute for hard work and the condition John and Lee showed at the end demonstrates clearly where hard work will take you.

Best of luck at the Olympia, think both of you will do very well, but more importantly perhaps is that you will enjoy the experience and have enjoyed the journey


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am gutted i can'tattend any of these now as work is so busy, maybe someone could take note of the Q&A's and post them up if this is ok with Lee, John and Neil??

it is great we have guys like these to share their knowledge so freely, best of luck with the Mr O guys....


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Was definetly worth the trip, didn't get in until nearly 2am last night after driving home but would do it again today.

Very inspirational seeing guys of their class up so close.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i am gutted i can'tattend any of these now as work is so busy, maybe someone could take note of the Q&A's and post them up if this is ok with Lee, John and Neil??
> 
> it is great we have guys like these to share their knowledge so freely, best of luck with the Mr O guys....


Paul - we'd need a page per answer! I think neil fell asleep several times during Johns intro:whistling: He hid it well pretending to sheild his eyes from the light....but we all knew he was having a wee snooze! :cool2:

Only kidding John. The whole thing was great and the information and experiences shared were personal and detailed. As already mentioned though the underlying message was there is no sudstitute for hard HARD work and keepig it simple. I'll reiterate if you ca get to a seminar

- GO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John talking to much...never i shall not believe it


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Must say I really enjoyed the seminar last night gave a great indepth look of what bodybuilders go through and inspired me in many ways, both guys looked fantasic (not in a gay way lol!!) and Neils talk was very interesting and very honest.

I took a lot away from it regarding diet, well done guys!!!


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

John here, just got in from the seminar at Lee's gym which went very well. Like to say a big thanks to everyone who attended from all of us. As for me talking too much...never:whistling:

Wouldn't be much of a seminar if was quiet :laugh:

Again cheers all and thanks Tan yeh I'll go with the handsome bit:wink:

Next stop tomorrow is Jordan Jones gym J2Gym just on the outskirts of Cardiff.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

ProPowell said:


> John here, just got in from the seminar at Lee's gym which went very well. Like to say a big thanks to everyone who attended from all of us. As for me talking too much...never:whistling:
> 
> Wouldn't be much of a seminar if was quiet :laugh:
> 
> ...


You know I think the world of ya mate x


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Shame I missed this, sounded a good'un!


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just a quick thank you to everyone that attended the seminars. We really appreciated your support. Just packing now, and getting ready as I fly on saturday. I wil be taking my lap top and will update as much as possible whe w e are out there.

Thank you guys you support is a really motivating factor for us both.

Report back as soon as possible.

Lee


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Go get them yank lads and good luck!!!


----------

